# I Have My Own Cross



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Becareful with your address, somebody will be out there cutting it down to sell on Ebay!!
Seriously that is pretty cool.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ember said:


> Becareful with your address, somebody will be out there cutting it down to sell on Ebay!!
> Seriously that is pretty cool.


that's what we said! but it's 75-80 in the air, they'd have some serious acrobats to do and of course, get by the killer dog!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Becareful with your address, somebody will be out there cutting it down to sell on Ebay!!
> Seriously that is pretty cool.


that's what we said! but it's 75-80 in the air, they'd have some serious acrobats to do and of course, get by the killer dog!








[/quote]
No telling what some folks will do to sell something - anything - on eBay!


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

The problem isnt so much that they sell it on ebay ......its that people buy it on ebay..


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is to cool


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cool! It will be interesting to see how big it gets. Keep us posted!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ColoradoChip said:


> Very cool! It will be interesting to see how big it gets. Keep us posted!


I think it'll get heavy and not stay up like that but who knows! I had been outside taking pics of the blooming everything everywhere when I noticed it.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Way cool!

How did you guys get so many leaves already? We're just getting them here! (In fact today the s**w level is at 1000ft!).


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> Way cool!
> 
> How did you guys get so many leaves already? We're just getting them here! (In fact today the s**w level is at 1000ft!).


Ya gotta remember we live in the desert in this part of Washington state-it's warmer and SUNNIER!







Our irrigation ( to our house anyway) has been on for a week. Rick has already mowed the lawn. About July-August I'll be wishing I lived anywhere but here, too dang hot then . We finally put central a/c in house last September so this will be first full summer of central a/c!


----------

